# Wi-Fi News > Νέα από ελληνικά sites >  2ο Διεθνές Συνέδριο της ΕΕΤΤ για το Ευρυζωνικό Διαδίκτυο

## dti

Για δεύτερη συνεχή χρονιά η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ) πρόκειται να διοργανώσει τριήμερο Διεθνές Συνέδριο με θέμα «Οι Παγκόσμιες Δυναμικές του Ευρυζωνικού Διαδικτύου» 



Αθήνα 1- 2 -3 Ιουνίου 2007, Ξενοδοχείο Lagonissi Grand Resort

ΠΡΟΣΩΡΙΝΟ ΠΡΟΓΡΑΜΜΑ

Την 3η ημέρα του συνεδρίου, στην τελευταία ενότητα, έχουμε:

16:00- 18:00 3η Ενότητα « Ευρυζωνικό Διαδίκτυο και Κοινωνία Πολιτών»Προσκεκλημένοι Φορείς: Eλληνικές και αλλοδαπές ΜΚΟ και Forum κοινωνίας πολιτών
....
κ. Ιωσήφ Μπονιτσιόλι, Πρόεδρος, Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών - ΑΜΔΑ 

Καλή επιτυχία!

(προσοχή στα ορθογραφικά λάθη, αν προλαβαίνετε κάντε τις απαραίτητες διορθώσεις στο βιογραφικό γιατί αυτό θα τυπωθεί αν μείνει έτσι...)

----------


## dti

Με την πολύ καλή παρουσίαση του awmn ολοκληρώθηκε πριν από λίγες ώρες το Συνέδριο της ΕΕΤΤ. Παρά το προχωρημένο της ώρας και τη ζέστη (έκλεισαν το aircondition από το ξενοδοχείο μόλις ολοκληρώθηκε ο χρόνος σύμφωνα με το πρόγραμμα...), για μία ακόμη φορά το awmn εντυπωσίασε και αποτέλεσε την ευχάριστη νότα μέσα στα πολλά προβλήματα που ακούστηκαν... 

Ένα μπράβο για όσους βοήθησαν να γίνει αυτή η παρουσίαση + το video που τη συνόδευε!

Το καλό για μας είναι οτι μετά το τέλος της παρουσίασης, τόσο ο Πρόεδρος όσο και άλλα Στελέχη της ΕΕΤΤ, έδειξαν ενδιαφέρον ν΄ακούσουν κάποια προβλήματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε (...τα γνωστά που μας απασχολούν με την Πολεοδομία), αλλά είχαν και προτάσεις πώς θα μπορέσουμε να συμβάλουμε κι εμείς στην προσπάθεια που κάνει η ΕΕΤΤ για τη διάδοση της ευρυζωνικότητας. 

 ::  Μακάρι ν΄αξιοποιηθεί το παράθυρο που άνοιξε...

Το video με την παρουσίαση, διάρκειας 20 λεπτών περίπου, βρίσκεται προς το παρόν στo directory [email protected] στα shares μου στο dc hub του jabarlee (10.37.57.252).
Είναι σε ποιότητα DVD, γι αυτό το μέγεθος είναι περίπου 1 GB.

'njoy!

----------


## mojiro

> βρίσκεται προς το παρόν στo directory [email protected] στα shares μου


δε βρισκεται... ή κανε restart το dc-client σου

----------


## dti

Τώρα πρέπει νά' ναι ok. sorry για το λάθος.

----------


## panste

Το directory [email protected]/VIDEO_TS εμφανίζετε κενό  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Τώρα πρέπει νά' ναι ok. sorry για το λάθος.


δεν ειναι οκ...
βαλτο σε εναν ftp ( ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/upload/ )

----------


## NetTraptor

Ευχαριστώ για την παρουσία σας αλλά και όλους όσους βοήθησαν να στήσουμε το update της παρουσίασης... o Lambrosg το πολυβόλο του video έκανε το θαύμα του.

Θα μπορούσαμε να είχα πάει πολύ καλύτερα με την παρουσίαση αλλά ο στόχος επετεύχθη... τρακ ζέστη και τρελή κούραση μιας και περιμέναμε όλοι υπομονετικά να πούμε για την τρέλα μας από τις 10 το πρωί μέχρι τις 7... ένα κεφάλι καζάνι από τις μπαρούφες με ελάχιστα σημεία ενδιαφέροντος, προσπάθειας, ουσιαστικης brake through δουλειάς για την ευρυζωνικότητα της Ελλάδας...

από αυτά που άκουσα κατάλαβα ότι θα είμαστε αρκετά χρόνια ακόμα πρωτοπόροι και προνομιούχοι σε σχέση με τον μέσο ελληνα... πόσο μάλλον αν συνεχίσουμε να ψαχνόμαστε και με νέες ασύρματες τεχνολογίες

Οι άνθρωποι της ΕΕΤΤ παρά πολύ φιλικοί και ανοιχτά μυαλά για νέες ιδέες... μίλησα μαζί τους για κανένα μισάωρο καθώς βγαίναμε από την εκδήλωση. μάλλον τελικά είναι οι μόνοι που ενδιαφέρονται πραγματικά για την ανάπτυξη και το μέλλον της χώρας! έμεινα έκπληκτος από την άμεση ανταπόκριση που είχαμε σχετικά με το τελευταίο αίτημα της παρουσίασης..

Η παρουσίαση είναι εδώ... ftp://ftp.nettraptor.awmn/upload/EETT/A ... ne2007.zip
user/pass:awmn

----------


## MAuVE

Τώρα εξηγείται γιατί δεν είδα τον Δαμιανό στην Τεχνόπολη.

Άδικα ανησύχησα...

----------


## dti

> Τώρα εξηγείται γιατί δεν είδα τον Δαμιανό στην Τεχνόπολη.
> 
> Άδικα ανησύχησα...


Πέρασα κι από κει νωρίς-νωρίς το Σάββατο το πρωί...  ::

----------


## dti

> Το directory [email protected]/VIDEO_TS εμφανίζετε κενό


Ναι καθυστέρησε αρκετά το hashing καθώς είχα καιρό να μπω στο dc και είχα κάτι γίγα στα shares μου στο μεταξύ.
Πάντως από αργά χθες το βράδυ είδα να το κατεβάζουν διάφοροι (papashark, winner) οπότε έχετε πλέον κι άλλες επιλογές εκτός από μένα.

----------


## dti

> *από αυτά που άκουσα κατάλαβα ότι θα είμαστε αρκετά χρόνια ακόμα πρωτοπόροι και προνομιούχοι σε σχέση με τον μέσο ελληνα... πόσο μάλλον αν συνεχίσουμε να ψαχνόμαστε και με νέες ασύρματες τεχνολογίες*
> 
> Οι άνθρωποι της ΕΕΤΤ παρά πολύ φιλικοί και ανοιχτά μυαλά για νέες ιδέες... μίλησα μαζί τους για κανένα μισάωρο καθώς βγαίναμε από την εκδήλωση. μάλλον τελικά είναι οι μόνοι που ενδιαφέρονται πραγματικά για την ανάπτυξη και το μέλλον της χώρας! έμεινα έκπληκτος από την άμεση ανταπόκριση που είχαμε σχετικά με το τελευταίο αίτημα της παρουσίασης.


Ακριβώς, επειδή είμαστε πρωτοπόροι πρέπει να "ακουγόμαστε" περισσότερο σε ότι ζητούμε. Κι αν υπάρχει κάτι που δημιουργεί προβλήματα, στο όνομα αυτής της πρωτοπορίας και καινοτομίας που αντιπροσωπεύουμε, θα πρέπει να επιλύεται.
Πάρτε σαν παράδειγμα το e-trikala. Βλέπετε πόσα πράγματα προχώρησαν εκεί, παρόλα τα εμπόδια που υπάρχουν (γραφειοκρατία, επαρχιακή πόλη, σίγουρα λιγότεροι εν δυνάμει χρήστες). Παρόλο που αυτοί ανακατεύονται με μερικά εκατομμύρια ευρώ για να πετύχουν όσα έκαναν, συγκριτικά, αν διεκδικήσουμε κι εμείς κάτι, έχουμε πολλές πιθανότητες να το καταφέρουμε γιατί και επιχειρήματα έχουμε και κυρίως υπάρχει κάτι πραγματικό κι όχι θεωρητικό ή "θα..."

----------


## zabounis

Ανεβάστε κάποιος τα αρχεία και σε άλλους ftp servers γιατί υπάρχει πρόβλημα...Δαμιανέ δε μπορώ να βρω το βίντεο.

----------


## socrates

Σε γενικές γραμμές η παρουσίαση ήταν καλή και ευελπιστούμε την επόμενη φορά να μας βάλουν σε καλύτερη ώρα έτσι ώστε αυτά που θα πούμε να έχουν και αυτούς που πρέπει να τα ακούσουν.

Ίσως να είμασταν από τους ελάχιστους ομιλιτές της τρίτης ημέρας που αναφέρθηκαν για πολίτες και όχι καταναλωτές.

Παρόλες τις φιλότιμες προσπάθειες (ΕΕΤΤ, Κράτους) για να φτάσει η ευρυζωνικότητα στον απλό πολίτη πρέπει να τολμήσουμε διαφορετικές προσεγγίσεις και όχι απλά να αντιγράφουμε κάποιες πρακτικές από τους Ευρωπαίους Εταίρους μας. Το τελευταίο δεν θα μας επιτρέψει να καλύψουμε γρήγορα το χάσμα που μας χωρίζει. Πχ η προσέγγιση μέσω Δήμων μπορεί να δούλεψε σε κάποιους Δήμους του εξωτερικού και με πολύ σπρώξιμο σε κάποιους εγχώριους Δήμους, αλλά στην Ελλάδα η αυτοδιοίκηση είναι πολύ πιο πίσω σχετικά με άλλες χώρες σε τοπικές υποδομές και άτομα που μπορούν να υποστηρίξουν αυτές τις λύσεις.

Παλιά λέγαμε ότι δεν έχουμε τις υποδομές, τώρα ξέρουμε ότι υπάρχουν υποδομές που όμως δεν χρησιμοποιούνται!

----------


## Winner

Υπάρχει και εδώ πλέον:
ftp://ftp.winner.awmn/Stuff/AWMN/[email protected]/

Και φυσικά και στο dc.

----------


## mojiro

ftp://ftp.kapa.awmn/pub/VTS_01_1.VOB

----------


## argi

Ωραια παρουσίαση και ομορφο βιντεο...
Με τον καιρό βελτιωνόμαστε επικοινωνιακά...  ::  

@rg!

----------


## fon_hussan

Συγχαρητήρια σε όλους !

Πράγματι ανησυχήσα που δεν σας είδα στο hamfest (τουλάχιστον που πέρασα εγώ την κυρακή)

----------


## socrates

Τι να πω και εγώ που το Σαββατοκύριακο που πέρασε ήταν αφιερωμένο στο awmn με παρουσία και στα δύο events για αρκετές ώρες. Το θέμα δεν είναι η κούραση αλλά το να νιώθεις ότι αυτό που κάνεις έχει κάποιο αποτέλεσμα και ότι προστίθεται ακόμα ένα λιθαράκι σε αυτό που έχουμε φτιάξει και χαιρόμαστε όλοι.

----------


## ngia

φάκελος αρχείων (το avi έγινε 120MB για όσους δεν έχουν ευρυζωνική σύνδεση)
http://info.awmn.net/images/stories/Pro ... _01-06-07/
http://info.awmn/images/stories/Promoti ... _01-06-07/

----------


## dti

Και το σχετικό url από το site της ΕΕΤΤ με την παρουσίασή μας: http://www.eett.gr/conference2007/pdf/Bonicioli.pdf

----------

